# Adjustable slot cutters



## patmonk (Oct 2, 2012)

I recently purchase the Slot Cutter Master Set from INFINITY TOOLS. I am relatively new to Router usage, switched because my arthritis makes it difficult to use hand planes and chisels for extended periods. Was pleased with their service but disappointed to find they didn't have any assembly instructions, schematics, exploded views etc. I'm one of those who always reads and keeps instructions, don't assume I know it all, especially since the old memory is not as sharp as it used to be. Does anyone have links to this particular product, or something similar, that would serve as a reliable guide.
Thanks.
Patrick Monk. 
New member. Posted an introduction but who knows if it posted. I'm an old Luddite, more comfortable with an Underwood and party line telephones!! but learning slowly.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This may help a little. Slot Cutter Router Bit Set-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools At the bottom of this webpage is a white menu bar on top of a red one. There is a menu choice for "Instructions" which I tried and it offers instructions for some of their trickier bits to set up but the slot cutting set is not among them. Maybe the info above is as much as there is. One thing I can tell you is that if you stack them together don't allow the carbide on one blade to touch the carbide on another. Stagger the cutters use shims to space them apart. You may be able to find more information by checking other manufacturers websites. CMT has a downloadable catalog that gives instructions for some of their bits .


----------



## patmonk (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Chuck, I'm still digging for details, appreciate your response; while I may be a jack of many trades - I'm almost a master of 'fixing it'.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi, Patric ~ As one Luddite to another, I enjoyed your sense of humor about technology. I took the time to contact Infinity concerning your question about instructions for the slot cutter blades and bits. I am including their response below. Hope this helps.

Web Shepherd

"To change the height of the cutter, add or remove cutters as needed, placing three shims between each cutter, one shim on either side of the bearing."

Sincerely,

Infinity Cutting Tools

Customer Service Team

Toll Free: 877-USA-BITS (877-872-2487)

Local: 813-881-9090

Fax: 813-881-0030

ps. For great deals on premium quality tools go to Router Bits, Dado Saw Blades, Shaper Cutters, Planer Knives, Woodworking Tools - Infinity Tools


----------



## patmonk (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, appreciate your response. I've also contacted them but info seems sparse. I'm real visual and like refering to pictures while I'm handling new equipment. I'll probably end up consulting one of my grizzled old wood butcher buddies.


----------

